# Need Help Please...



## Irish (Jul 19, 2013)

Has anyone every heard of ImmuneIQ test for allergies in dogs? I read about it in animal wellness article but didn't know if anyone here has used it. Thanks! I am considering buying the ImmuneIQ test. Found out about it in Animal Wellness magazine article. Thanks for the feedback!


----------

